# Reply Box is not the same as the Preview Display



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone else notice this, or do I have SNAFU / FUBAR computer glitches?

When posting, if I preview before submitting, the spacing between text lines/pics isn't the same as the reply box shows. Correcting the spacing is not always possible either, but sometimes if I back-space and stack the text lines/pics against each other, it will show more closely to what I intended. Been going on for a couple months...never thought too much about it until now, while I'm starting another thread. Using IE8 / Windows 7.

Eric


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

I noticed this too Eric.

If I make corrections in spacing before hitting submit, I don't really know what it's going to do when I hit submit.

I have fixed a few of them after I posted, by using the edit feature.

Bear


----------

